# Budgies beak has wart/tumor?



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi All !

My budgie Maxi got a mysterious lump on his beak some 8 months ago. I then (8 months ago) visited a avian veterinary who couldn't say what it was.
A sample was also taken from it and sent to a lab for analysis. The lab result showed no cancerous cells but had no other information. 
I have attached pictures, one is from 8 months ago and somehow the "wart" has broken of showing a hole where it sat at its base (He might have rubbed it of maybe). 
The others are taken yesterday. After that it grew back but didn't increase or spread. Now in the latest 6 weeks it has started to grow and spread to the ceres (Don't know if that is the correct term, but the blue area with nostrils). Since the vet doesn't know what this is and haven't provided a cure/medication I am now reaching out to all of You to see if anyone has seen something like this before and might know what it is (and if there is any available medicine/cure). 
Maxi seems ok, he eats, drinks, fly, prunes, socializes with other birds. He seems irritated at the lump though at he tries to rub it off sometimes.

Grateful for all input on this !


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what it is but I find it odd that the pathology report on it did not give much information, usually they will describe whatever type of cells are seen so a determination of the issue can be made, did you see the report? Could it be that he was bitten by another bird and the swelling on the cere was an infection that drains out through the hole and scabs over?


----------



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Cody said:


> I don't know what it is but I find it odd that the pathology report on it did not give much information, usually they will describe whatever type of cells are seen so a determination of the issue can be made, did you see the report? Could it be that he was bitten by another bird and the swelling on the cere was an infection that drains out through the hole and scabs over?


I did not see the report myself it was the avian vet who told me about the report. As for the cere I have seen no mark on it from a bite, it just started to loose color and swell over the past 8 days. I suspect it is connected with the "lump", my fear is that it is the "lump" who is growing underneath and now has reached the ceres


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I did not mean a bite on the cere, I meant on the beak where the hole is. Strange as it may seem birds can bite beaks and in larger parrots even cause major damage in a fight and sometimes rip them apart.


----------



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Cody said:


> I did not mean a bite on the cere, I meant on the beak where the hole is. Strange as it may seem birds can bite beaks and in larger parrots even cause major damage in a fight and sometimes rip them apart.


Ah ok. I don't think so. I have the birds close to me and socialize with them several hours per day so I think I would have seen any damage on the beak before a lump started to grow. Also as I recall the vet said he didn't have any infection when they checked his blood values. The vet also said it wasn't mites which I first suspected. The rest of the beak is unaffected as well as the feet. No signs of mites there anyhow.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would get another opinion from a different vet.


----------



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Cody said:


> I would get another opinion from a different vet.


Yeah, I'll contact a vet tomorrow.



user123756 said:


> Oof, that looks bad! Take her to the vet it might be ticks!


 *By Moderator: This is inaccurate information and the original post by the individual (User 123756) who was trying to give unwarranted advice has been deleted.*

As I wrote in the original post I have been to an avian vet who took samples of the growing tissue. I doubt they would have missed if they where ticks. Also I have seen the surface slow change on the ceres growing into a similar lump so it's not something "attached".

Does anyone know if budgies has nerves in the ceres? Can they feel pain in their ceres if they should hit it ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, a budgie can feel pain if its cere and upper beak are hit, diseased or damaged, 
The fleshy part where the beak meets the head is called the cere, where, on the upper maxilla, the nostrils, or nares, are located. 
The beak areas closest to the head (cere and upper beak) contains nerve endings and a blood supply but there is no feeling in the areas towards the tip 
Think of the beak as being similar to your fingernail. It doesn't hurt to cut the tips but if you go too far down you hit the "quick" containing the nerves and blood supply.

Avian Association of Veterinarians*


----------



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Update:
Has been in contact with an online vet and will have another go but this time more/all possible tests/samples will be taken.
Will update after the visit to the vet and when the results come back.
Otherwise Maxi is eating, drinking, flying, prunes and socializes with other birds.(As before).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for the update. I will be anxious to hear the test results when you have them.
I'm glad that Maxi is able to behave normally through this ordeal. 💙 *


----------



## Jojje (Nov 23, 2010)

Update 2:

Maxi unfortunately passed away this morning. When I uncovered their cages (doing the morning routines with fresh food and water.) I saw that Maxi was all bloodied on and around his beak and he seemed worried and energy-less(probably due to the blood loss). When I saw him I immediately took him and used "blood-stop-cotton" and also gently cleaned his beak from blood. He seemed calm in my hand and I talked gently to him and I managed to make the bleed almost stop. I saw their was much blood-splats (still wet) in the cages bottom and on several places where he had grinded his beak (first to get of the wart and then probably to wipe off blood). After a few minutes he squeaked a few times and drew his last breath (all calmly though).
He had broken off the wart so it was like the picture where there is a small "hole" in the beak.(I discovered this while I was cleaning/blood-stopping his beak).
He goes to budgie heaven free of his wart at least.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, fly high sweet Maxi.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for you loss of Maxi. 

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort[/COLOR][/INDENT]

Fly high and free little one; rest in peace*


----------

